# Car transpo conundrum



## Dale1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for allowing me to participate in your forum. 

Although I am not an expat living in Mexico, my brother and his wife are. They have lived on the Pacific Coast for the last dozen years. 

They recently received their new Permanent Resident Visa designation.
They also have an American-made (that was also US registered/insured) truck that they had been using while living in Mexico. Since becoming a Resident and under the new immigration laws, he is now required to relinquish his US vehicle registration and insurance, and reregister the vehicle in Mexico. 

That was several months ago.

Unfortunately, the M. Authorities have again "postponed" their vehicle application date and interview. Aside from a second "city" car, their truck has been parked for several months while they wait to be called for vehicle clearance. With this clearance it will again allow them to legally use it on the highways. But with Christmas looming it now looks like the designation will be at least until the new year.

We are flight-booked to visit with them in 6 weeks (December) and now they will be unable to either pick us up at the airport or make plans to tour any other areas outside of the city.

What we would like is some advice on what our options are:

For instance, would it be best for them (as residents) to rent a local car in the meantime during our visit, or for me(us) to rent the car instead -- what are the risks either way? If renting is an option, rent at the airport or within town -- in that case I guess we could first take the shuttle into the city from the airport, then back again. 

What should be considered here? Are there upper-age restrictions on rentals?

Another idea of ours is for them to ask a friend for the use of their car -- they could trade their 'city licensed' vehicle for the use of their friend's 'highway registered' vehicle ..even for just 2-day excursions. Of course we would then generously 'compensate' the friend. 

What are the implications of this idea?

Appreciate your thoughtful comments :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> Unfortunately, the M. Authorities have again "postponed" their vehicle application date and interview.

Don't understand that at all. An import broker at the border can import it rather quickly

Why not just rent and keep it simple


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The term City Registered makes no sense to me, nor does their having to wait to permanently import a car, which can only be done at the border and for cars of a certain age and manufactured in a NAFTA country. It seems there is come confusion here. Either of you can rent a car, as far as I know.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If the car can be nationalized they have to go to the border and since they cannot drive the US plated car they have to get a 5 day permit to drive it to the border and nationalize it. What is this city versus highway thing? It does not correspond to anything that exisst in the areas I know. Where are they on the coast?
You can rent a car and so can they and public transportation is availbale in most of Mexico, so are taxis so why would it be so complicated?


----------



## Dale1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Perhaps my bad. Ok, in a big nutshell..

Because of the new immigration laws and their new Permanent Resident status the truck cannot be on the streets in Mexico anymore. Their US plates, registration and insurance is now void. Originally, as they have been in Mexico for so many years, they thought they could grandfather the vehicle but the government changed their minds and all bets were off ..new permanent resident status law = nationalization of foreign vehicle mandatory, and all the hassle that entails ..or simply get rid of it.

So, because their truck is an '08 and because of its age is not legal to nationalize until Nov. 1 this year. 

Their 'delay' story is that the Mexican government had a bit of a scandal and found a vehicle in Sinaloa that was 'accidentally nationalized" _before_ it's legal date. Some heads rolled and so they stopped all processing until everyone was on the same page. Now it's up and running again but with a horrendous backlog of applications. 

Appointments are now necessary for the Returno Seguro permit and background checks mandatory ..plus a fee of 3000 pesos for that honour. 

Hence, the delay in getting their times to head up to the US border to complete the process. Anyway, there are more details and will let those more knowledgeable forum subscribers elaborate further  

Suffice to say, sadly what a mess for all those new permanent residents who planned on taking their 2008 car down to the border to be nationalized but can't because of the backlog. And yes, my bro has a broker working on the plan. He said it will be at least the latter part of December or into January next year for the process to catch up. 

Their (other) Mexican-registered 1999 car is State insured (not "city" like I thought) but it is not highway worthy -- the folks don't trust the mechanics. 

As for tranpo from the airport to _Mazatlan_ ..seems there are shuttles, but which one that's reasonable (like $8) I can't seem to find out online. Anyone here with some info on it would be helpful -- thanks. 

Getting back to the airport may be a different situation from what I gather ..the taxis have that market cornered and it seems there can be a bit of an argument as to the final cost of transpo from the city. Meh, we'd really hate to miss our flight home due to some "misunderstanding" 

Car rentals: need to get more info on 'best value' agencies to look at for short term rentals ..perhaps for a few days here and there. Our provincial insurance (ICBC) does not extend their policies to Mexico. My CC covers damage but not 3rd party liability. Do Mexican agencies even accept that means of cc insurance? Do any of them include 3rd party liability as part of their basic rental? A concern I have too are of any agency markings on the rental and that being a target for the highwaymen and other thieves..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Any taxi from the airport will be flat rated and you'll pay in advance. Hotels may have shuttles but I wouldn't rely on them. Airport transportation is highly regulated. For the return trip, just ask how much before you get in. Most taxis in Mexico charge by zone and not by a meter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My advice is to put aside your worries, use the taxis from the airport, as suggested by Sparks, and to enjoy your visit. Car rentals are expensive, as is the necessary insurance, so that is your choice. Your insurance will not cover what you could need in Mexico. Use their clunker locally and have fun.
As Residente Permanente, most find it is not really economical to permanently import a car. They may want to consider the Retorno Seguro at a conveinent time and drive their US car to the nearest CarMax in the USA, then hop a bus or plane back home to Mexico. There are lots of new or used cars available here if they want something more reliable.


----------



## Dale1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, that's all very good to say take a taxi ..but just what is "the flat rate"? -- I hate it when I leave an airport confines and am bombarded by taxi drivers and all-inclusives. We just wanna get out of there and to our destination ..without being ripped off and stuck in grubby taxi. I do understand though that there is only one (orange) cab company that is legal for pickup at the airport ..so that might be something to think more on.

And for rentals, just what insurance coverage will I need? My m/c cc says it will cover collision in Mexico, but not liability. Will the rental agency include that? We will still need an occasional rental to explore beyond the city ..the clunker won't handle the highways.

They explored the idea of selling the truck in the US (but didn't wanna hang around waiting for a sale), and they have such a nice loaded vehicle. Because it will be difficult to replace within Mexico (at any reasonable price) they decided to keep the truck ..and now go through the hassle of Nationalization. 

Meh, if it were me I would not even have applied for permanent resident status in the first place, and tried to keep everything status quo as much as possible, which would have meant temporary residency. However, under the new rules it would have meant that we would have had to go back to Canada to apply from there as that can no longer be done within Mexico. The new process could take months in Canada ..each and every year. Nah, it lends a whole new dimension about living (moving?) in Mexico


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

BTW, which airport will you be arriving at? If you already mentioned, I missed it. You mention Sinaloa, is your destination in that state?

With all the Mexico airports that I know personally, it‘s better to exactly *not* do what you said, ”leave an airport confines and [be] bombarded by taxi drivers and all-inclusives”. Just buy your taxi ticket at the airport from the authorized taxi service. Don’t overthink it. Yes, it’s more expensive than the independent taxis, but it’s just a one-time expense upon your arrival, and you avoid the problems that you are concerned about.

There are two different problems at hand, one is your transportation during your visit – local public transportation and taxis can take care of that – and the other, separate, problem is what your brother and his wife are going to do about their truck. You can offer them advice but it’s not your responsibility and what they end up doing doesn’t have to impact on your visit.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There should be a taxi ticket booth inside the airport. You buy a ticket to where ever and go outside to take the first taxi in line. Never seen a dumpy taxi at an airport.

I'd suggest you join the MazInfo Yahoo Group or a Maz message board and ask locals about a personal driver, tours or other ideas. Not enough locals here to be specific


----------



## Dale1 (Oct 25, 2013)

sparks said:


> There should be a taxi ticket booth inside the airport. You buy a ticket to where ever and go outside to take the first taxi in line. Never seen a dumpy taxi at an airport.
> 
> I'd suggest you join the MazInfo Yahoo Group or a Maz message board and ask locals about a personal driver, tours or other ideas. Not enough locals here to be specific


Hey, thanks for the info. If it's as regulated as you say, there should be no problemo.

Good tip on using the other forums ..makes sense.

I'll return here if we need more general Mexico input :thumb:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale1 said:


> Hey, thanks for the info. If it's as regulated as you say, there should be no problemo.


In Spanish, that would be "no hay problem*a*"


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You should buy legal aid in the insurrance as if you are in an accident you may be in jail until everything is sorted out so get legal aid.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The flat rate is so much for zone 1 so much for zone 2 etc..when you buy the ticket you tell them where you want to go and they will sell you the ticket for that zone. After that you can ask around how much to go from point a to point B , sometime you will be cheated but as a rule you get charged the correct fare, you just to have some idea of what is fair by asking your friends or people who take cabs, so once in a while you will overpay by 2 or 5 dollars...big deal.The next time you will know and get the price agreed upon before you take the cab or tell them to use theior meter if they have one.
Every town is a little different some place it is so much anywhere in town some others have zones.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"The flat rate"? It is whatever is established for everyone; you or the local guy. Buy the ticket inside the airport just like everyone else. No need for hate. You will not be ripped off and you will get to your destination (have it written down in Spanish). Yes, there is only one set of cabs at the airport sitio authorized to take arriving passengers.
The rental agency will tell you what you need. Just be sure it covers legal fees and getting out of jail. US or Canadian thinking will not apply here.
The truck situation is entirely up to the owner of the truck and the Aduana. INM status is their choice and Residente Permanente does have advantages. Residente Temporal is not practical for full time residents. After four years, it is not renewable.
Meh???? What does that mean? Relax. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Funny how people automatically assume they are going to be ripped off because they go to Mexico...The biggest taxi rip off that happened to us was in France, my own country. The guy was so good that we still laugh about it 20 years later.
One trip we decided to do various restaurants throughout the country so we got one of the passes the train was offering and were able to go off and on the train anywhere anytime and pick up another train. Since we had never visited Lyons and the town was famous for its muses in the old town we decided to get off there. Got off in the new train station, a pretty recognizable unique pink building and I decide to check post cards to get an address in the old town so we could tell the cab to take us to the address rather than the old town which would have given us away as tourists.
First I asked how to get to that address and no one seemed to be able to give us directions, then I asked if we could take a bus there the answer was negative so I told a cab to take us there. 
The cab took a freeway and drove I do not know how long, got us there and the ride cost us a fortune. We walked around and then decided to sit at the terrasse of a cafe. As we ordered whatever I notice a large building and told my husband, that the Lyonnais must be in love with ugly pink buildings as there was another one. Never imagining for one second it was the one and only one (thank God)
As we paid we asked the waiter how to get to the station and the waiter said "it is right there just walk a few blocks"!!
That cabbie was so smooth that you had to admire him...but that was one of the biggest rip off for us so you have to be on your guards (and I was) no matter where you go not only in Mexico.
I have to say that we have never been ripped off that way in Mexico..a few pesos yes but never hundred of pesos...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The city cabs can try to play games with you .... the airport taxis can't.

I was staying in a motel in Tlaquepaque and asked a taxi on the stand how much to Centro in Guad. 130 pesos was his price and I didn't know better. After a day in Centro I flagged a taxi back to motel and he wanted 70 pesos ... about half.

Needless to say I was not there the next morning for my airport ride appointment I had made with the first taxi


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes that is the price you pay when you do not know the prices in the city but I bet they will never cheat you again on that route...


----------

